# Bed Sheets



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 20, 2011)

Any of you have good knowledge of good bed sheets? Searching the internet for months, it's hard to find any good information about whats good and whats BS. There are so many misrepresented products, it's hard to judge whats good and whats trash. I am starting to think I gotta pay $1000 for sheets in order to get something good. Any knowledgeable recommendations?


----------



## tk59 (Dec 20, 2011)

All I can offer you is my wife likes to see and touch and she's been getting flannel sheets lately. They seem to wear out more often but she buys them anyway.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 20, 2011)

In our search for nice sheets, we found Bloomingdale's is a good source for high thread count cotton. If you like really good flannel sheets buy the 5oz flannels from Land's End.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 20, 2011)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Any of you have good knowledge of good bed sheets? Searching the internet for months, it's hard to find any good information about whats good and whats BS. There are so many misrepresented products, it's hard to judge whats good and whats trash. I am starting to think I gotta pay $1000 for sheets in order to get something good. Any knowledgeable recommendations?


 The sportsmansguide often have great sheets on their site. i have purchased a few sets and am quite happy with them.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/600-thread-count-cotton-sateen-sheet-sets.aspx?a=919208
hope this helps. son


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 20, 2011)

tk59 said:


> All I can offer you is my wife likes to see and touch and she's been getting flannel sheets lately. They seem to wear out more often but she buys them anyway.



Flannel sheets all the way here in Utah during winter. Nothing beats them. Summer time is whatever the wife thinks is cute.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Several people here are raving about bamboo sheets, but those may be more for living on a tropical island... It may be worth looking at overstock.com for sheets, I also got a real nice down comforter for a great price from them some years ago. Not that I really need it right now...

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 20, 2011)

frette. anchini. peacock alley. dont ask me how I know.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 20, 2011)

1.)The unit of measurement is thread count per square inch. Some lesser manufacturers will mislead with thread count per 10 square cm 

2.Egyptian cotton is suppose to be more long lasting and longer fiber.

3) The Italians finishing is far superior. I find that those made in India is inferior. A US manufacturer Sferra Brothers ( migrant form Italy) is excellent.

4) I have tried the 1,000 thread count and there is no turning back. As we spend 8 hours at least sleeping on it.. I think that it is worth it. THE Sferra Brothers 300 , 406 or 600+ Thread count is very acceptable

5) Bamboo fiber is soft and nice too. However difficult to find plain white sheets .

6) Finally.. my favorite is linen. But it is a chore to maintain and ironing it is troublesome..as it crumples easily. IT is cool to touch even when exposed to halogen lights. It is much appreciated in the tropics. I have draped over my furniture as I like the feel of natural fiber..

rgds


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 20, 2011)

Go to Tuesday Morning. You can pick up 600+ count sheets cheap. I don't know how many sets we have, but none of them are less than 600 count.

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Dec 20, 2011)

go to bed bath and beyond and check out the beechwood sheets... I've tried quite a few and I always go back to those... not expensive at all


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pima cotton is supposed to be softer, Egyptian cotton is supposed to be smoother. Ours are pima, only 275 thread count, but they're 5-10 years old and REALLY soft. (Royal Velvet, before the company went under and sold the name.) I've been tempted to buy some higher thread count egyptian cotton sheets to try, but the sheets we have feel so good that it's hard to spend the money. We bought some Calvin Klein's recently because they were pretty. Don't recommend them--very scratchy.

For flannel, we have both 5 oz and 6 oz Lands' End. On cold nights, they're great--you get in the bed and it's not cold. (Don't know how the new "anti-wrinkle" line is tho). 

One thing we have noticed--the more dye (i.e., the more color or pattern) to the sheet, the less soft it seems to be.


----------



## Rotary (Dec 20, 2011)

We picked up these last March:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E1AX2S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Comfortable and holding up really well.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 20, 2011)

zitangy said:


> 1.)The unit of measurement is thread count per square inch. Some lesser manufacturers will mislead with thread count per 10 square cm
> 
> 2.Egyptian cotton is suppose to be more long lasting and longer fiber.
> 
> ...



Very helpful! Like everybody, I usually buy my sheets at TJ Maxx or Ross's and sometimes Macy's. But they usually feel better at first than after many washings. When I was a kid my mother had linen sheets that felt awesome, and I know they are great but like you mentioned I don't want the upkeep. I've searched Frette and Sferra and like some of their stuff. Anyone know or hear of Luxor Linens? Any feedback? Ask the wives lol!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, I've heard that high thread count also means less breathability, so it's especially bad in the summer. True?


----------

